# Live oak vs post oak



## ps0303 (Aug 5, 2013)

Is there any difference between smoking with live oak vs post oak?  Here in FL we have an abundance of the Live oak. If the wood has already been cut, anyway to tell the difference between the two?


----------



## ribwizzard (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm starting to realize the benefit us Tampa people have had with the abundance of Live Oak. It burns cleaner and longer than most Oaks, but don't let the secret out.

You see what happened when people leaned about skirt steaks, they cost more than a rib eye now.


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 5, 2013)

The secret is safe with me.


----------

